# what am i doing wrong ?



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

why i cant get a rpm signal ,sensor is new !
i wish i had a NZT-48 to figure all this out :laugh: all the other stuff looks like is working fine ,i need to get the IAT sensor values from the 1.8T to load in to the ms and figure out haw to wire my o2 in the relay board . i can probably up load a video of what i got so far in tuner studio ,i just whant to start this motor again  had it runing fine untill the inmobilizer desided to kik in do to a bad graund ! so if ther is som one with this set up or can point me out if i wired the sensors in to the relay board on a wrong way ,pleas lmkn thanks and have a nice day!:beer:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

If its ms2/3 change the ignition input trigger to inverted and try again.


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

Is a ms2 xtra and i think is inverted am working on up loading som pictures and video of what i got so far , i do have a question on the g28 speed do, i have 3 cables on it , #1 is white,
#2 is brown and i bealive is the one with the 5v,and #3 ground .which one goes to tach? the white or the brown or both of them ?


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

[video]http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn174/tdigb69/th_IMG_2840.jpg[/video]








hope this can tell what am missing!


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Tooth1 angle will be 78. 

If its a stock sensor for anything US itll be pin1 signal+, pin2 sig-, pin3 shield. 2/3 will go to relay board grounds, 1 will go to tach. None will get 5v unless you are using a hall sensor which are only on the abf and some other euro small displacement engines.


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

yes is US! or built in MEXICO and yes is the stock sensor ,will try this thanks !:thumbup::beer:


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

pin 1 ,black to tach . pin 2 brown and pin 3 white to coolant ref pin #19 on relay board ! 
still nothing i guess i burned the g28 sensor som haw or i have a ground problem som whear :facepalm:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Invert the input from rising to falling or vice-versa. See if that works. Also what board/jumpers?


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

dont ask me how ! but pin #1 and #3 are the ground and pin #2 to tach and tooth #[email protected] deg btdc ............and it worcks  thanks any way . hope this info helps som one in need ! naw i have to worck all the other bugs  idles ruff:facepalm:


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

http://rush.smolly.nl/changes/change4_2.htmi guess thats how it worcks


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Interesting they must have changed the pinout when they changed the plug. 

114deg trigger is odd...


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Interesting they must have changed the pinout when they changed the plug.
> 
> 114deg trigger is odd...


Beyond odd, have you verified timing with a timing light?


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

nop ! and i lost the freaking signal again ! just pulled the new sensor to chek for resistance on it ,and am getting a reading of 889 ohms so is good right? then i pull all the wires from inside to make sure they aint shorting ,and on the way in i put new ones ! and still nothing ! am abaut to send all of this to the scrap:laugh: am hoping the ms 2 is not fry in som kind of way ! all i know my motor came out of a 2002 jetta 1.8T With a AWP and o2j with less than 32,000 and wen i swap to ms it had 49,xxx on the clock and wen i wos running with all the factory electronics i wos happy ! the only thing i swap on the motor wos the timing belt tencioner for the one on a 16v 
i have try all kinds of combinations on that vrsensor and it only worck for less than 3 minutes :laugh:


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

from left to r. pin#1 B pin #2BR pin #3W








pin 2+3 = 907 @ the sensor 








pin 2+3 = 908 inside the car 








cheking comprecion all good:thumbup:








my Jumpers ect ect








tachselct to vrin 








tsel to vrout



:facepalm:


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

:banghead:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Make sure both pots are fully ccw.


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

ccw? if you are talking abaut the screws on top of relay box yes they are !:laugh: funny video but frustraiting ,sorry abaut my english !:facepalm:


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

DB37 pin 24 from one end to the other end , all pins are @ the same value !


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

TDIGB69 said:


> ccw? if you are talking abaut the screws on top of relay box yes they are !:laugh: funny video but frustraiting ,sorry abaut my english !:facepalm:


Paul is referring to the 2 blue potentiometers (r52 and r56) on the mainboard that have the small flat tip screws on them. Turn the screws at least 5 turns counterclockwise. You should hear or feel them click.


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbup:I will look in to this wen i get home ! Thanks


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

Nop , did not worck !


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Invert the input edge again, key off and on and see if that does it. 

If you have a registered copy of ts check the tooth logger and see what its doing.


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

I bealive that the tuner studio i have is the lite version ,i cant remember naw if its a register copy or not ,all i know i hit the agree tab on evrything ,will give it another try and will let you know ! 
Question ,do the screws on the potentiometers stop @ a sertain point or do they keep goin ? 
also you said CCW that is goin to the left right ? i guess if after this it dosnt worck am goin to have to buy a jimstim to figure this ms out ,and if it dosnt who worcks on them and haw mush will it cost ?I realy dont whant to deal with DIY


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

:beer:well i tryed , from falling to rising and vise versa and nothing also went to the tooth + triger loger and nothing :banghead: 2moro i will probably pull the vr sensor and swap with the old one and see what hapens ! happy thanks given evry body :beer: still no rpm signal and i just spend 70$ to get me register :laugh: i do like the new register vercion :laugh: and i will love it if it gave me rpm readings :beer:


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

Still no rpm signal ! Bump


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

What does a tooth log look like?


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

flat line ! fixing to post video 2moro , i also swap the sensor from one out of a running car :banghead: and ordered a jim stim from diy 2day to get the ecu out of the way !


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Check the crank sensor wiring, flat line is nothing. Also you can try using a reg alkaline battery to make pulses on the input wire to see if the wiring is ok.


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

i did the alkaline battery test for pulses directly in to the relay box for ground and tach with the tooth loger on and i didnt see anithing , nothing ,nada .battery is fresh out the box (AAA 1,5 V)
, is this looking like a bad ecu?


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

:laugh: never mind my last post , i forgot to actully hit start on the loger :laugh:, so with the sensor on and cranking ,i dont get crap BUT with the battery with the (-) end to tach and the (+) facing to ground i get a blue spike all the way up to 241.1 ms  if i do this the other way araund i dont get nothing ! so with this i know my ecu is good  i even ewnt to the dash and i actualy look at the tach reading 3 to 9 rpms and a green tab stayting it wos actualy cranking ! i feel naw am doing som progress :beer::beer::beer: thanks to you !!!!!!!!! am so paypal redy 2 buy you a case of your favorite beer my friend ! So whats next ? pull all the wiring out


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

AT last!!!!!!!!!!!




:laugh:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Couldnt get sound working but it looked like it picked up a crank.


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

yes and still holding good , but the only way it will worck is : pin 1 ,ground to block ,pin 2 to tach and pin 3 to grond on ms relay board  i noticed wen i did the AAA battery test , i wosnt geting nothing with the (+) side of the battery to tach and the (-) side to ground but the other way worck naw am just trying to figure wear to put the iac valve on the intake  any ideas ? or a link you can point me out to ?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

What iac, vw, gm, ford, jeep?


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

Bosch ,VW out of a 9A 2.0 16v


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

TDIGB69 said:


> naw am just trying to figure wear to put the iac valve on the intake  any ideas ? or a link you can point me out to ?


there should be a couple of ports on the underside of the manifold that you can hook to iac outlet to. the inlet can either be in open air, or hooked to the intake plumbing...


----------



## TDIGB69 (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbup: aint does ports (small) ,under the intake for the iac valve :what:


----------

